# LGB tender



## jpcorrao (Nov 25, 2021)

Can the speed on a 2117/6 motorized tender be adjusted. I am running a starter 2020 engine.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can slow down a faster motorized unit by using diodes ties together back to back is series with one motor lead. You can not speed up a slow engine. In DCC equipped motorized units it is easier as you can program parameters controlling motors.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

My yellow power tender has a cable that attaches to the engine from the tender. If your engine has a connection point in or near the cab, maybe you can get an appropriate one from TrainLi which will synchronize them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure you want to claim that connecting the power between them synchronizes them. I've read that many run at slightly different speeds. The connection is just power, no rpm matching possible.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a video clip offering suggestions to deal with this:


----------



## jpcorrao (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks everyone, I will give the diodes a try since there are no dip switches.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think the "synchronization" is the starting speed for the SOUND, not the actual speed of the loco vs the tender, which is what I understand the question is about.

Note the youtube "author" says it did not make any difference in the speeds of the tender vs the loco?

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

As Greg mentioned, connecting a cable between the tender and the loco does absolutely nothing to synchronize the speeds of loco and tender.
It also does nothing to synchronize sound because the LGB 2117/6 tender has no sound module, it just has its own motor.
All a connecting cable will do is essentially provie additional power pick-up points whih will provide smoother operation when running slowly over switches and such.

As far as synchronization between loco and tender is concerned - run them separately behind each other on the same track as shown in the video. If the speed difference is no more, or not much more, that that in the video, you can just couple the tender to the loco - a small speed difference is acceptable.
If there is a large speed difference, which I doubt unless there is an electrical problem somewhere, then you could slow down the faster unit with diodes as Dan suggested.

All this applies to analog operation of course.

Knute


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A basic rite of passage is learning that letting two locos run unloaded does not really tell you how well they will run together. Under load the locos share the load much better. The load is pulled mostly by the "faster" loco and it draws more current and slows down... it really equals out much better than you think.

Looking at that video, and the board with jumpers, there is something going on in there... sure looks like a sound board, the speaker is there.

Greg


----------



## ansleyl (Dec 27, 2007)

I have two 2017 model locos, and about 6 Stainz of various generations and also now have another powered LGB tender. I have found almost no speed difference between any of these engines and tenders (about 8 engines and 3 powered tenders) and have not had any problems running any of the tenders with my Stainz locos. With that said, I almost always use the power cables between them. I have two older tenders, and one newer one with the newer style power connector and uses the new style cable. I also have an adapter cable that goes from old tender to new type of loco. Again, zero problem running any of the tenders, even run one of tenders (only 1 has sound, it has DCC but will run in DC mode) but I can run the old tender with a new loco, a 20212 with sound, no problem. I've run one set at a train show all day with no issues as well. If there is a big speed difference then probably one of the engines is having trouble with a motor and it should be looked at, or the motor should be replaced. It is my understanding that by using the cables the motors will run at the same voltage and also you won't have any problems with power pickup that you sometimes can get with a short engine like a Stainz or 2017. 

Ted


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Looking at that video, and the board with jumpers, there is something going on in there... sure looks like a sound board, the speaker is there.


The LGB tender in the video has a motor and sound, the 2117/6 tender the OP asked about has only a motor and no sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, that is where the disconnect is... thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that a tender or engine with DCC will have a voltage drop from the decoder and will not run at the same speed as an engine or tender that is DC onlly. Also note that LGB did add a circuit in some tenders to delay the start.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Also note that LGB did add a circuit in some tenders to delay the start.


I was wondering about that because the delayed start (EAV) feature was only used for a few years in the earlier days of LGB.
Do you know which powered tenders came with EAV?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know which ones had this feature, but I have never seen it in the split case versions as these were all directly connected wheels to the motor in the motor block.


----------

